# Say goodbye....



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

to Bo Outlaw and Walter. Then signed with different teams. And i say good ridins.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

How can you hate the Floor General, Bo Outlaw!? MVP, baby!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bo signed on with Magic, and Walter signed with the Clippers.




Bo Outlaw not resigning will hurt us. We will now finish 6-8 seed without him..



j/k


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Bo signed on with Magic, and Walter signed with the Clippers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! Dissonance, don't hurt Bo's feelings. =) :cheers:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Stop hating on Bo. I mean, you got people averaging double/doubles, and close to triple/doubles in the NBA. But that ain't **** for Bo. He averages an insane single/single. Get on his level!


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

This is not good for chemistry reasons.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

From what I can tell, Bo was a very positive influence on the bench last season. He cheered the guys on, never complained, played hard in practice, and gave advice on how to defense certain players. A lot of guys would get upset with not playing, but he was always enthusiastic.

:cheers:


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I think not playing Bo more was one of the worst moves of the season. When Bo was with the Clips I remember him being a mean/tough bruiser and rebounder. Why did we just save him for junk time and let him throw up a few 17 footers? We should have used him more effectivly....


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> I think not playing Bo more was one of the worst moves of the season. When Bo was with the Clips I remember him being a mean/tough bruiser and rebounder. Why did we just save him for junk time and let him throw up a few 17 footers? We should have used him more effectivly....


D'Antoni has a very specific way he wants the game played. He requires that everyone on the floor be able to shoot. Over the off season the Suns management has restocked the team with guys who can shoot (even Diaw may turn out to be a beter shooter than expected.) Bo can't shoot.

It is rare to find a team that has such a clear vision of what kind of ball they want to play. Most teams have a mismatched collection of players who don't mesh. Bo's a good player, but he wasn't a good fit.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bo is probably one of the greatest team players of all time. And don't forget he used to be an extremely effective defensive player who knew how to crash the boards along with being very effective in put backs (there's a reason his FG% is so high despite the fact he can't shoot worth diddly). Bo is a heck of a team player, hustle fiend, and a player who loved giving back to the community. No Bo doesn't have the talent of most, in fact he doesn't have much at all but he used every ounce of his ability by going all out every minute of every game. Players like him don't come around very often... he'll be missed. 

Goodbye Bo


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Some of the most joyful moments this season were when he entered the game in the 4th and started throwing up those hopeless mid-range shots. Even better were when they would go back to the bench, showing their laughter.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Easy to say goodbye to Walt. Not so easy for Bo though. He had to the best cheerleader in America West Arena.


----------

